# chemical pregnancy?



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

what exactly is a chemical pregnancy and how do you know thats what it is?


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm wondering too!


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

A chemical pregnancy is when the egg fertilizes but doesn't implant. Or it implants, but not deeply enough to stick.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Basically a very early miscarriage. You'll usually get a faint positive test but right after that it will be negative again. The hcg is only produced for a couple days.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

so how does it end? with a lot of blood or it just ends ?


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Chemical pregnancies usually end like a heavy period.


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

I actually just got done reading that chemical pregnancies end with a -lighter- period than expected. Go figure!


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *graciegal* 
I actually just got done reading that chemical pregnancies end with a -lighter- period than expected. Go figure!

Huh. That's certainly not been the experience of those I know. Where did you read this (you've got me curious now)?


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah mine was lighter than usual. Only a couple days of just barely spotting. No cramping at all. I also think it's common to get a very late positive HPT. Mine didn't show up until 19 days after ovulation.


----------



## sunniecooks (Jun 3, 2009)

I was just talking to my husband about this. I know I was pregnant this month but it never tested positive. But I had all the symptoms from 5DPO. Until 10DPO and then AF on 12DPO but heavy and cramping bad on 10DPO and black clots.







I was really upset because I really thought I was pregnant and it was gonna stick. We have been TTC since April. Not long but this is the first time we have TTC and can't believe it didn't happen.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunniecooks* 
I was just talking to my husband about this. I know I was pregnant this month but it never tested positive. But I had all the symptoms from 5DPO. Until 10DPO and then AF on 12DPO but heavy and cramping bad on 10DPO and black clots.







I was really upset because I really thought I was pregnant and it was gonna stick. We have been TTC since April. Not long but this is the first time we have TTC and can't believe it didn't happen.

i am so sorry for what you have gone through. i can't imagine ttc and not getting pg. i didn't try for my daughter and my son was quiet a surprise.
i believe that i may be going through a chemical pregnancy. praying that it "sticks" though. we are not ready for a baby yet but i am even less ready to loss it. i have a doctors apt thursday. i am 12 days late. so nerveous and scared. my fiance isn't even with me. he is the army training and we wont be back together til july... ugh


----------

